# The Fighters Generation - Database to every fighting game ever



## Bloody_Inferno (Aug 31, 2009)

The Fighter's Generation

For those who haven't seen this site yet, actually this site is nearly a decade old, but hot damn it's got every fighting game you can poke your Crouching Fierce at. 

Sure Mr. Frank Yagami can be biased in his reviews, and his Tekken skills are considered questionable depending on who's playing him, but you can't deny the ultimate fighting game source of game titles, and every pic of every fighting game character ever. 





















That and I'm also excited for Tekken 6 to come out on consoles soon. (complete with Bloodline Rebellion characters)


----------



## Zak1233 (Aug 31, 2009)

its a fantastic site indeed, i used to go on it a few years back for sprites when i was really into photoshop


----------



## sami (Aug 31, 2009)

What? No Karate Champ? They need to go back to their roots!


----------



## forelander (Aug 31, 2009)

It's also missing Mace: the dark ages.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Aug 31, 2009)

There are a few games missing of course, like that awful Spectral Vs Generation and that old SNES game Weapon Lord. And considering that Karate Champ is the most balanced fighting game ever, there's some explaining to do...




But it does cover some obscure fighting games like Read Earth and some new ones like Sunday X Magazine, and let's face it; This web page is all about the screenshots and gifs.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Sep 11, 2009)

Some great news (that I dunno where else to post). 

Tekkeman Blade is now on Tatsunoko Vs Capcom UAS!






Rejoice!


----------



## Daemoniac (Sep 11, 2009)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> That and I'm also excited for Tekken 6 to come out on consoles soon. (complete with Bloodline Rebellion characters)



TEKKEN 6 FTMFW!!!! ... when i get a PS3 that is  I can't fucking wait to play that. Lee + Yoshimitsu + Kazuya + Dragunov = epic fighting win.


----------



## DDDorian (Sep 11, 2009)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Some great news (that I dunno where else to post).
> 
> Tekkeman Blade is now on Tatsunoko Vs Capcom UAS!
> 
> ...



Bear in mind that that's for the Japanese "international" release (ie the version Western countries are getting with online play, translated back into Japanese) so Tekkaman probably won't be coming overseas. Thanks to a Capcom website leak, the new characters in the actual English release will be Frank West from Dead Rising, Yatterman #2, Condor Joe and Mega Man Zero, which I'm happy with.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Sep 11, 2009)

I'm still cool with that. 







Kinda sucks that's it's only on Wii, but that's ok.


----------

